# Chemical toilet liquid/washing liquid!!!



## geomcloughlin (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi I recently read about the use of washing liquid in place of LooBlue Chemical Liquid.

Could you advice which washing liquid you refer too - Washing up liquid or clothes washing liquid and also how much would you put into the clean casette?


----------



## runnach (Feb 13, 2010)

mmm the recent toilet thread mentioned the dropping of a biological tablet breaking down waste and nice niffs etc. The brand, whiff down to individual choice.

Btw unless you enjoy receiving and reading viagra adverts or ways to make a fortune on the stock market, I would change your user name.

You may awake one morning to find 1001 messages in the inbox 

Channa


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 13, 2010)

geomcloughlin@msn.com said:


> Hi I recently read about the use of washing liquid in place of LooBlue Chemical Liquid.
> 
> Could you advice which washing liquid you refer too - Washing up liquid or clothes washing liquid and also how much would you put into the clean casette?



Its all a bit of an experiment really, just try something and add a bit more or less each time you refill. Tescos cheapest washing powder is supposed to be pretty good but not very environmently friendly.

I've recently tried lots of things but tbh the blue gunk seems to be the best. Having said that there are 4 of us using the toilet and it fills up quite quickly so maybe we are not a good test


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 13, 2010)

thing is because you are emtying it every day it always seams a shame to me to use chemicals that are going to eventuanaly end up in water courses.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 13, 2010)

p40ufh said:


> thing is because you are emtying it every day it always seams a shame to me to use chemicals that are going to eventuanaly end up in water courses.



Yeah your right, if we did not have kids we would possible not bother, Allison (aged 2) was found with a tissue cleaning the toilet 'Jus helping mummy' 

With kids you have to be careful uset stomachs can ruin a trip


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 14, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Its all a bit of an experiment really, just try something and add a bit more or less each time you refill. Tescos cheapest washing powder is supposed to be pretty good but not very environmently friendly.
> 
> I've recently tried lots of things but tbh the blue gunk seems to be the best. Having said that there are 4 of us using the toilet and it fills up quite quickly so maybe we are not a good test



lol, is there anything you don't do with tesco's washing up liquid bg?


----------



## mrsBiggirafe (Feb 14, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol, is there anything you don't do with tesco's washing up liquid bg?



no n8rbos this isnt... he uses it for everything 

MrsBigG


----------



## Jacques le foot (Feb 14, 2010)

Why not just fit a SOG system as we did, then you don't need any chemicals, washing tablets, nor anything else. And you soon recoup the cost by not having to buy these things. .Also, we don't mind emptying it at every opportunity as there is no waste of money 'in the pan'.
  Also, because there is nothing in there other than the 'natural stuff', there is no reason it can't be emptied in any toilet, even septic tanks, which are a big No No for chemicals.
 I know lots of us on here have got this fitted, and I'm sure they'll all back me up on this one.

Jackie


----------



## Boxerman (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacques le foot said:


> Why not just fit a SOG system as we did, then you don't need any chemicals, washing tablets, nor anything else. And you soon recoup the cost by not having to buy these things.



Jackie, 

"Soon" is a bit relative, if you full time then you would probably get your money back quite quickly but for those of us who only use our vans at weekends and holiday it would take a lot longer, the cheapest I've seen a SOG kit is £96, then there's the postage and fitting costs. 
You can buy a lot of toilet/washing liquid for £100+!

I like to think that I am environmentally aware and if I could afford it I would like to fit a SOG. If I did though, it would be for environmental reasons rather than economy.

Rgds
Frank


----------



## defitzi (Feb 14, 2010)

*defitzi*

oh s**t..... what all did stuff
I have (several) ppppoties but most I use a bucket : Old man's blader, U see so fills nicely overnight and read for use am. No chemical; means diuspoosal in to nice conventional human toilet: no environmental threats!
Planning to replace faithful bucket with largest old china potty I can find at the next French vide-grenier (which is literally "clear out your lofts" ie what dem folks over der do be callin' jumbles or car booties or whatever
Actually, I want to upgrade and find a nice tin one or pewter: I believe there used to be lots. 
Potties were good enough for my ancesters b efore the advent of Thos Crapper Esq so I'm reverting to tradition.
And yes-Leo :befopre U helpfully as always tell me, I DO know about the Belge second haND SHOPS: THE BEST Anywhere I ever been : one of those in Dixmuide it was wot gave me the idea about changing my habits......


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 14, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> Jackie,
> 
> "Soon" is a bit relative, if you full time then you would probably get your money back quite quickly but for those of us who only use our vans at weekends and holiday it would take a lot longer, the cheapest I've seen a SOG kit is £96, then there's the postage and fitting costs.
> You can buy a lot of toilet/washing liquid for £100+!
> ...



Sadly thats the problem with a lot of 'planet, animal, good for the world hippy stuff'. Its bloody expensive, I'm sure the majority of us would choose the good for the planet stuff if it was priced correctly 

I was thinking today that if people refused to pay the premium on Free Range chickens then maybe they would be forced to bring the price down, if they bring the price down then they would sell more, then I thought maybe they don't want too, perhaps its the same companys that produce both and they like to have a range of expensive chickens to sell to the people with deep pockets


----------



## t&s (Feb 15, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol, is there anything you don't do with tesco's washing up liquid bg?



yes wash up


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 15, 2010)

t&s said:


> yes wash up



Your right there :0

Use Tesco's dishwasher tablets


----------



## Belgian (Feb 15, 2010)

*Stink in your...*

Everything what could wash away nasty streaks from everything is good in our cassette; no need for expensive chemicals.  Use detergents, washing powder - liquid, no matter.
Your (home) washing machine also drains into the sewers 
SOG is OK for avoiding smells. Stink-away  (BTW I saw in a French site how to make you own SOG at little expences)
Some Swedish friends of us use a handfull of peat in the cassette; and this works too !
This is a sh*t thread


----------



## Norris (Feb 16, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> I was thinking today that if people refused to pay the premium on Free Range chickens then maybe they would be forced to bring the price down, if they bring the price down then they would sell more, then I thought maybe they don't want too, perhaps its the same companys that produce both and they like to have a range of expensive chickens to sell to the people with deep pockets



Years ago when the caravan was the poor mans holiday option, I wanted some small lights for my boat so I went to the chandlers and found some small plastic 12v lights, about 6 inches long with a frosted plastic cover that were on sale there at £18. Had a nice picture of a boat on the package.I couldn't afford that, so  I went to B&Q and found exactly the same thing, made by the same people, but with a picture of a caravan on the package for £4.99. Seems the price is dictated by the pocket of the intended user. It pays to look around!!


----------



## runnach (Feb 16, 2010)

Norris said:


> Years ago when the caravan was the poor mans holiday option, I wanted some small lights for my boat so I went to the chandlers and found some small plastic 12v lights, about 6 inches long with a frosted plastic cover that were on sale there at £18. Had a nice picture of a boat on the package.I couldn't afford that, so  I went to B&Q and found exactly the same thing, made by the same people, but with a picture of a caravan on the package for £4.99. Seems the price is dictated by the pocket of the intended user. It pays to look around!!



Indeed there is bacon and Marks and Spencer bacon !!!.

Dare say the pigs dont have any particular aspiration

Channa


----------



## Norris (Feb 17, 2010)

Belgian said:


> SOG is OK for avoiding smells. Stink-away  (BTW I saw in a French site how to make you own SOG at little expences)
> This is a sh*t thread



Where was the site with details of how to make your own SOG please Mr Belgian? Cant be that difficult surely? An old computer fan, some pipe and a microswitch and a cheapo filter from B&Q should do it.


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 17, 2010)

Seen a few home made ones in Germany, as you say it's just a small computer fan, a bit of pipe, a charcoal filter & a microswitch. You could actually just put a small switch instead of trying to fit a microswitch on the blade mechanism. Getting a suitable filter & cover would probably be the most difficult bit.
Here are some fitting instructions for the SOG on this site. Do any of these help?


----------



## pappajohn (Feb 17, 2010)

*Oxy-clean or Oxy-mat from aldi.*

*oxygen releasing washing additive....*

*sh*t needs oxygen and water to break down.*


----------



## runnach (Feb 17, 2010)

pappajohn said:


> *Oxy-clean or Oxy-mat from aldi.*
> 
> *oxygen releasing washing additive....*
> 
> *sh*t needs oxygen and water to break down.*



I dont doubt for a word your wisdom, however make sure the term 'oxy' relates to oxygen and not peroxide of the Hydrogen variety.

Hydrogen peroxide apparently is good for breaking down the crystallines in urine, but a significantally different chemical to oxygen.

a lot of mouthwashes as an example use the term oxy...and have a peroxide content and not oxygen. and thats waht the oxy relates too 

Channa


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 18, 2010)

Thetford do warn that some  cleaners, wash up, laundry etc can contain surfactants that could react with the ceals and the plastic composition of the tank, that could lead to................well think about opening that door one day and...


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 18, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> Thetford do warn that some  cleaners, wash up, laundry etc can contain surfactants that could react with the ceals and the plastic composition of the tank, that could lead to................well think about opening that door one day and...



Thanks Rick 

I work on the principle it can cope with second hand Whiskey, Nic's cider and currys its pretty robust


----------



## bevdrew (Feb 18, 2010)

One thing I would definitely *NOT* use in MH loo is dishwasher tablets/powder/gel etc. They are very caustic and would be certain to damage the seals.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 18, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Thanks Rick
> 
> I work on the principle it can cope with second hand Whiskey, Nic's cider and currys its pretty robust



One thing I would say tho, is the cost of these things high, I recently had to repalce the automatic vent on mine which was only £10 but whilst getting this I noticed that the waste container is over £100 to replace  

I did wonder who would nick my ****e now I know why I keep mine locked


----------



## Norris (Feb 18, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> Seen a few home made ones in Germany, as you say it's just a small computer fan, a bit of pipe, a charcoal filter & a microswitch. You could actually just put a small switch instead of trying to fit a microswitch on the blade mechanism. Getting a suitable filter & cover would probably be the most difficult bit.
> Here are some fitting instructions for the SOG on this site. Do any of these help?



Yes, very helpful, thank you for responding, I am thinking of hooking into the outlet pipe, but wonder if I would need to fit a ball valve or some sort of self sealing device to stop "liquid" from splashing into the pipe. I think I have seen someone selling spares too. Hmmmm........


----------

